# Verrouillage numerique macbook



## tiboun76 (29 Février 2008)

bjr a tous, j'ai un mabcbook achete sous leopard (avec touche dashboard, spaces...) e j'ai un pb de verrouillage numerique : la touch caps lock ne fait plus les chiffres mais les é,ç ... en maj !
je crois avoir installé une mise a jour du clavier, est ce lié?
merci a vous


----------



## anneee (29 Février 2008)

préf système/international/menu saisie, cocher français numérique

ps: merci de faire un minimum d'effort pour écrire correctement, merci pour les lecteurs de tes posts  et bienvenue parmi nous


----------



## Natimomo (31 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir,

Voilà un petit lien vers mon poste!

:love: Natimomo :love:


----------



## greg.a (1 Octobre 2008)

merci ça fonctionne


----------



## anneee (1 Octobre 2008)

greg.a a dit:


> merci ça fonctionne



content pour toi et bienvenue sur macgé


----------



## COXEE67 (8 Octobre 2008)

Natimomo a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Voilà un petit lien vers mon poste!
> 
> :love: Natimomo :love:


Bravo, j'ai enfin trouvé ma réponse car l'explication dans Aide Mac est strictement inutile et à la Fnac c'est l'ignorance totale. Heureusement qu'il y a des petits génies comme toi pour nous sortir de l'impasse.
merci1000fois


----------



## niessa1 (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un macbook Pro avec l'OS 10.6.1, la manipulation est sensiblement différente, 

Préférences Système > Personnel > Langue et texte > Méthodes de saisie

Cocher "Français" et "Français - numérique ", puis "Afficher le menu saisie dans la barre des menus" (Il apparait alors un petit drapeau français dans la barre des menus à droite)

Ensuite, toujours dans la même fenêtre, cliquer à droite sur "raccourci clavier"

Selectionner à gauche "Saisie de texte" : décocher toutes la cases sauf la dernière "Selectionner la source suivante dans le menu saisie" 

Pour modifier le raccourci, double cliquez dessus, et remplacer par F6 par exemple
Tout est prêt à présent

Pour activer le verr num, faites "F6", puis sur la touche "caps lock" au besoin


----------



## XAV31 (31 Janvier 2010)

bONJOUR ET MERCI 888  
Sans rigoler c'est super, j'ai cherché longtemps ! Mais je n'ai pas tout résolu...



niessa1 a dit:


> Pour modifier le raccourci, double cliquez dessus, et remplacer par F6 par exemple
> Tout est prêt à présent
> 
> Pour activer le verr num, faites "F6", puis sur la touche "caps lock" au besoin



Tu peux expliquer stp ?

Question con-plémentaire : Est-ce qu'on peut alterner avec la possibilité d'avoir les majuscules accentuées et les chiffres sans cliquer sur le drapeau ? (oui je sais, j'exagère !)


----------



## XAV31 (3 Février 2010)

1. 





> avoir les majuscules accentuées et les chiffres sans cliquer sur le drapeau



Je me suis mal expliqué je pense :
Sur un portable : avoir l'option CHIFFRES et CAPITALES ACCENTUÉES en même temps, quitte à maintenir une autre touche enfoncée, par exemple :
(VerrMaj) = 1234 ÇA ÉCRIT DES CHIFFRES
(VerrMaj +ToucheEnfoncée) = 123 ça écrit des chiffres
évidemment on peut toujours cliquer sur le drapeau si on n'a que ça à écrire, mais si on a tout un tableau à remplir ?

2. Sur un autre forum quelqu'un attend une réponse depuis septembre à ça :
Comment déverrouiller la touche VerrMaj à l'aide de la touche Maj ?
Je suis preneur...

je pense que je ne sors pas du sujet, si ?

bonne journée 
(il fait soleil à Toulouse, ouf ! marre du gris dans le Sud !)


----------



## tombom (4 Février 2010)

je rajouterai meme que, plutot que de passer par le drapeau vous avez le raccourci clavier "Cmd + espace"(ou pomme + espace)... qui permet de passer d'un clavier francais a un clavier francais numerique... (donc modifie le petit drapeau) et donc en resumé

en clavier francais  :
"caps lock + "les touches du haut" " => &É"'(§È!ÇÀ)
"shift + touches du haut" = "caps lock + shift + touches du haut"=>1234567890

en clavier francais numerique :
"caps lock + "les touches du haut" " =>1234567890
"shift + touches du haut" => 1234567890
"caps lock + shift + touches du haut"=> &é"'(§è!ççà

et donc on passe d'un clavier a l'autre avec "Cmd + espace"


----------



## XAV31 (15 Février 2010)

Merci tombom pour cette réponse mais <Cmd+Espace> ça marche pas chez moi (TextEdit ou Open Office) Le petit drapeau i reste tout pareil 
Il y a quelque chose que j'ai pas capté ?

Pour le reste on est d'accord (Shift, etc.)


----------



## tombom (15 Février 2010)

etonnant...
j'ai vu que tu etais sous SL...
va dans preferences systeme / clavier /raccourci clavier : l'avant derniere case est cochée chez moi et il y a marqué "selectionner la source d'entrée precedente"

c'est comment chez toi ?


----------



## XAV31 (12 Mars 2010)

Yaouh !

précision pour les autres : ...////raccourcis clavier / Ligne Saisie de texte / avant dernière case...
C'était évident mais si on est un peu fatigué...

merci


----------



## nedd (13 Mai 2010)

Pas si évident que ça!
Merci beaucoup à tous pour ces infors. Ça marche!!!!
J'hallucine quand même que dans l'aide mac il n'y ait rien pour expliquer cela, ça me parait une chose complètement indispensable...


----------



## jsk.77 (23 Octobre 2010)

Merci pour vos infos, j'étais dans la galère avec mon shift  très bon article


----------



## Caramosca (14 Novembre 2010)

Bonjours à tous, j'ai un MNP et je suis en version léopard 10.6.2 et je galère un max pour comme les autres éviter de maintenir la touche shift enfoncée pour pouvoir taper mes chiffres.

j'ai bien tenté de suivre ce qui était indiqué ici, sauf que je ne retrouve pas vraiment les rubriques ou lignes que vous citez;

Je suis passée chez surcouf la semaine dernière et un vendeur expliquait a un client mais l'explication était commencé et j'ai pas tout suivi, ensuite le mec n'a pas accepté de recommencer pour moi;

J'ai vu qu'il avait tapé dans un petit cadre en haut a gauche des lettres et des chiffres et qu'ensuite miraculeusement ca marchait.

Connaissez vous cette méthode ? si oui pouvez vous m'expliquer , Si non comment puis-je faire ?
pour info j'ai bien coché Français partout.

merci


----------



## Larme (14 Novembre 2010)

Pomme/Préférences Système/Langue et Texte/Méthodes de Saisie
Choisir Français &#8211; Numérique


----------



## Caramosca (14 Novembre 2010)

Merci Larme, ca marche enfin. La galère venait surtout du fait que je ne trouvais pas "français numérique"


----------



## devin plompier (16 Décembre 2010)

tombom a dit:


> et donc on passe d'un clavier a l'autre avec "Cmd + espace"


J'ai découvert un petit truc bien sympa quand on veut changer de clavier sans être obligé de vérifier le drapeau dans la barre des menus (quand on a déjà une barre de menu bien chargée) :
On appuie sur *Cmd + 2 fois rapidement Espace*. Ça affiche un menu semblable à l'échangeur d'application (de raccourci Cmd + Tab).
Pratique, non ?


----------



## tombom (16 Décembre 2010)

juste "cmd maintenu + barre d'espace simple fois "


----------



## devin plompier (16 Décembre 2010)

Effectivement, ça marche aussi.


----------

